# Complete Original Schwinn  Motorbike Find!



## jeffstepek (Dec 10, 2020)

Just picked up this original complete Motorbike from the grandson of the original owner. I’ve had my eyes open for a find like this for 25+ years. Quite excited. Any thoughts, suggestions on whether to restore or any other input appreciated. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fordmike65 (Dec 10, 2020)

To me all it needs is a light cleaning, a full service, tires and some grips. It would be a shame to wipe away all that wonderful history! Congrats on a great find!!!


----------



## jeffstepek (Dec 10, 2020)

fordmike65 said:


> To me all it needs is a light cleaning, a full service, tires and some grips. It would be a shame to wipe away all that wonderful history! Congrats on a great find!!!




Thanks Mike. Think I will just give it a good cleaning/service as you said. The chrome is just so bad tho. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jeffstepek (Dec 10, 2020)

jeffstepek said:


> Thanks Mike. Think I will just give it a good cleaning/service as you said. The chrome is just so bad tho.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Can u tell what year it is, considering springer?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## John G04 (Dec 10, 2020)

WOW awesome find! My guess is 38/39, very nice patina. Make sure to post lots of pictures during and after the clean up


----------



## fordmike65 (Dec 10, 2020)

jeffstepek said:


> Thanks Mike. Think I will just give it a good cleaning/service as you said. The chrome is just so bad tho.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Check out some of the bikes here in this thread. You'll be surprised how much more popular a crusty original is than a restored bike. Best thing is you don't have to invest much dough into getting it back on the road. Just a lil elbow grease, new rubber and any mechanically worn parts. No paint, chrome, prep ,etc. You can always go back and do a full resto if you end up changing your mind...Just a thought. The bike is yours to do what you wish. Have fun and enjoy.









						So who prefers to "Preserve the Crust"? | General Discussion About Old Bicycles
					

I've been seeing more & more bikes left "as found" lately, and wondering if this is a growing trend or simply more are being posted up & ridden? For me, it started with the Crusty Merc. Paint was too burnt to clean up, plated parts were all rust & bare metal, so OA or steelwool/WD40 weren't...




					thecabe.com


----------



## John G04 (Dec 10, 2020)

I agree with fordmike, just a light clean up on the paint, wd40 steel wool 0000 and maybe some wax and just sell the chrome parts and buy better ones. Might be able to help you on the bars and spring


----------



## hzqw2l (Dec 10, 2020)

Very cool.   You will be surprised how the painted parts come back to life with a careful cleaning.

The chrome parts can be replaced but og paint is a ONE time proposition.

Congrats.


----------



## Kramai88 (Dec 10, 2020)

Great find. Clean it up some and leave it as found. Congratulations on a really nice bike. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SJ_BIKER (Dec 10, 2020)

If the rust bothers you there are some good products to remove that. As for the paint....if it were mine id go easy and wash around decals and wash carefully around brittle or chipped paint otherwise luke warm water and mild dish soap will do wonders. Not much should hurt the paint with the latter method...it is lead paint so clean your hands after or better wear gloves...if you disassamble be prepared for frozen bolts/ nuts so soak the stuff with a wd-40 or equivalent for days so the stuff goes to work to reduce harming threads. Newer tires and good used grips weathered ones will blend well. Have fun with your new toy...remember these things are not ours....we simply get to take care of them for the next guy or next generation.... Glad you found it....most went to bicycle heaven...


----------



## 1817cent (Dec 10, 2020)

Great find.  Congratulations!  Would definitly just cleanup, service and enjoy.  Nice 38-39 Motorbike!


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Dec 10, 2020)

nice one


----------



## SJ_BIKER (Dec 10, 2020)

P.s. resist repainting....there's just enough on there for a patina rider....but if you decide to restore it consider that there are only few people who can get the details right and it'll be expensive with rechromed and replacement parts if stuff is broke Or too far gone. Review before and after pics on Here.... little scuffs and nicks and chips gives the bike character on these....


----------



## BFGforme (Dec 10, 2020)

Just clean it and wax it! Don't use WD and steel wool as it dulls the paint, the original parts tell it's story!! Cool find!


----------



## ozzie (Dec 10, 2020)

Congratulations. Magic find. If you aren’t going to ride it, I would leave it as is. Its a work of a art as is, aged over 80+ years. Once you clean it..............


----------



## dave429 (Dec 10, 2020)

Love the patina! Nice find. Light cleaning, regrease and ride!


----------



## Superman1984 (Dec 11, 2020)

@jeffstepek just wash it with warm water & dawn dish soap. As far as the chrome/metal parts soak them maybe a day or 2 tops in The Works toilet cleaner, rinse thoroughly after, and decide if you want to clear coat (matte, semi gloss or gloss) or just wax them to prevent flash rusting back. I would leave it Original but I would slow it from deteriorating further.


----------



## OZ1972 (Dec 11, 2020)

Very awesome score , i would just give it a lite clean up like everyone said , & get it back on the road , a older gentleman gave me some great advice years ago , he said remember son , whether its cars , motorcycles etc. , EVERYTHING IS ONLY ORIGINAL ONCE YOU CAN RESTORE IT 100 TIMES OVER !!!!!!


----------



## Goldenrod (Dec 11, 2020)

Everyone knows what they look like new by looking at restored bikes.  I vote for light cleaning.


----------



## jimbo53 (Dec 11, 2020)

It’s only original once! Proper preservation on a bicycle as worthy as this is a labor of love and appreciation of the life it lead. Beautiful bike and would be the shining gem of and collection!


----------

